# XAO Historical Chart



## arae (13 April 2008)

I remember seeing one posted on this site, but am having trouble re-locating it.

Could anyone direct me to an up to date historical chart of the XAO?

Advanced thanks


----------



## tech/a (13 April 2008)

How far back?


----------



## ShareIt (13 April 2008)

yahoo.com have interactive charts of all indexes where you can plot indicators as well - yahoo US version


----------



## arae (13 April 2008)

Covering the last 20-30 years would be ideal.

Thanks for the tip ShareIt. I'll seek out those charts from yahoo


----------



## tech/a (14 April 2008)

Ive up loaded one here from 1980.


----------



## battiwallah (27 April 2008)

Try this for Australian share prices from 1900 to 2008:

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/pdf/share_price_movements.pdf


----------

